# What Transceiver Module does WS-C2960-24PC-S support?



## Kellywood (Jan 14, 2014)

WS-C2960-24PC-S switch support the transceiver GLC Modules below:
GLC-LH-SMD
GLC-SX-MMD
GLC-T (1000BASE-T)
GLC-SX-MM
GLC-LH-SM


----------

